# Breaking and schooling livery shropshire



## LOU83 (27 December 2010)

Hi

Can anyone help recommened me a breaking livery in Shopshire area please. Would like to send my boy next summer as a 3 year old.

Any help would be great thanks guys.


----------



## jnb (27 December 2010)

John Grocott has a very good reputation. I don't have a number for him though, but can get one. He is nr. Much Wenlock I believe.


----------



## JaxMath (27 December 2010)

Not sure if she does breaking, but you could try Zoe Taylor (www.tayloredequestrian.co.uk)   if not she may know someone who could help you.  She has a super set up (& a lovely stallion btw!) near Baschurch, Shrewsbury.  

Good luck!!


----------



## LynneB (27 December 2010)

Cruiseline's yard is in Shropshire and it is a beautiful place, Claire is a very caring trainer and I wouldn't think twice about sending one of mine there.  
http://www.lynairesportshorses.com/


----------



## LOU83 (27 December 2010)

Many thanks everyone really looking forward to the coming year after watching him grow can't wait to start his training.


----------



## appylass (27 December 2010)

JanetGeorge's yard is in Shropshire too. She and her team have worked miracles with several forum member's horses.


----------



## Booboos (27 December 2010)

This is my trainer's yard, she does quite a bit of breaking and schooling for others, she's German trained and very classical especially if you are interested in dressage (but will also hack and jump them as standard); http://annabrowndressageponies.co.uk/

She's near Shrewsbury.


----------



## volatis (27 December 2010)

I was about to mention both janet George and Lynnaire sporthorses.


----------



## Maesfen (28 December 2010)

Another name is Jonothan Parrott who I've heard is very good although no personal experience of him.  He's about 8 mile from Whitchurch, don't let the address put you off!  http://www.jrpequestrianservices.co.uk/Services.htm
Would agree with both Janet or Lynaire too.


----------



## cruiseline (28 December 2010)

We are about 5 miles from Shrewsbury, if you would like more details you can visit our website or PM me.


----------



## Springs (29 December 2010)

Maesfen said:



			Another name is Jonothan Parrott who I've heard is very good although no personal experience of him.  He's about 8 mile from Whitchurch, don't let the address put you off!  http://www.jrpequestrianservices.co.uk/Services.htm
Would agree with both Janet or Lynaire too.
		
Click to expand...

Jonothan gets our vote,


----------



## JaxMath (30 December 2010)

LynneB said:



			Cruiseline's yard is in Shropshire and it is a beautiful place, Claire is a very caring trainer and I wouldn't think twice about sending one of mine there.  
http://www.lynairesportshorses.com/

Click to expand...

Of course, how did I not think of Lynaire!!!  home to the super Legrande!

Good Luck, hope it goes well wherever you choose.


----------



## jnb (30 December 2010)

ooh! Does anyone know if Lynaire do schooling and / or other types of livery? It doesn't say on their website?


----------



## cruiseline (31 December 2010)

jnb said:



			ooh! Does anyone know if Lynaire do schooling and / or other types of livery? It doesn't say on their website?
		
Click to expand...

We do all kinds of liveries, backing, schooling, competition, stallions for grading preparation, broodmares, youngsters, weaning, foaling etc. Our main focus is on the production of show jumping horses, but we can and do back dressage horses, however we do not have a resident dressage rider. PM me if you would like more details.


----------



## goldenrosiebaby (9 February 2013)

hi, does anyone have John Grocott's number have known him for a long time and heard he's fab would like a quote to break my youngster


----------

